# foam



## Gecksta (Apr 26, 2011)

where to get


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 26, 2011)

Expanda Foam / Space Invada? Any good hardware store.


----------



## dossy (Apr 26, 2011)

if your talking about polystyrean and stuff i pick it up from council clean ups, its easy to find

also try fruit stores because they will normaly have good supplys


----------



## Gecksta (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks but what is the foam that you use for backgrounds also can you use that same foam for hide


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah. You can make it out of the foam balls you pick up in cheap stores. 

I cruise around the back of retailers like Harvey Norman and the Good Guys for bigger pieces.


----------



## KingSirloin (Apr 26, 2011)

Clark Rubber keep all sorts. Polystyrene is the white stuff that appears to be made of beads, and Polyurethane is the yellow stuff that can be soft for cushions or hard and makes a dust when cut, rather than beads like polystyrene.

A couple of places I found when searching for the stuff. Clark Rubber is expensive, and probably buys from these suppliers anyway.

foamular
ausurethane

Try to get it free, it's not worth what they charge and there's always someone, somewhere throwing it out.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good place for free foam is to track down a place that makes cool rooms, there always got offcuts.
Then all ya do is rip the metal off the foam and shape the foam how you please is what i did and foam was good 6 inches thick so great for carving.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 26, 2011)

aquarium shops, fruit and veg shop, electrical outlets, $2 discount shops (ask someone inside, they are normally happy to help) the list is endless. I've never paid for polystyrene.


----------



## cadwallader (Apr 26, 2011)

i get mine from pet shops some charge 2-3$ for it now but thats what they get their fish in..


----------

